# Nags Head Glebe (sydney)



## Keith_N (10/12/04)

We had the opportunity to enjoy a team lunch at "The Nags" Thurs 9/12, turned into a great afternoon. I have only ever been to this pub for the hand pumped ales on a Friday night, and convinced the team it was worth the effort. St.Peters Blonde was the highlight of the day for me, a few schooners of Malt Shovel Pilsner to accompany a huge "Guiness" style beef pie lunch did not disappoint.
I love beers that originate in small breweries and are delivered on a ute not a B-Double. The St Peters Blonde is a crisp Lager with a grain bill that is 40% Wheat. Great beer for those that are just starting to become aware of the growing number of premium beers appearing on tap.


----------

